# What are you using for a litter box?



## Hogzilla

Hi everyone.

Brand new here, and bringing home baby in a few days 

I would like to know what everyone is using for litter boxes and where did you get it? I have made my own bucket wheel and want to place a tray under it filled with litter, but I don't even know where to begin to find a flat tray like I have seen some of the bucket wheel sellers selling with their wheels. Can anyone point me in the right direction or just show me what you are using?

Thanks much


----------



## hedgielover

mine came with the CSW but it is just the bottom of some sort of glad container. I would suggest going to the dollar store or grocery store and looking for cookie sheets, tupperware containers or other kind of tray. I'm sure you'll find something. some people get ones big enough to fit the whole stand of the wheel in it.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Well... what I want my hedgehogs to use and what they choose to use typically differ. 

Satin's litter box was a nice corner litter box with either YN or Carefresh or a paper towel. Other than a few times as a wee baby, when she actually made some poopies in there, the only thing she used it for (when left to her own devices) was playing and burrowing. She preferred to use her wheel as a potty. But we did make use of her actual litter box as a litter box when she was outside of her house. When her tail popped out and it was time to go, we'd hold her over it and she'd go (yeah... we'd hold her... the moment we set her down, she'd stop...).

Texie's litter box was the same. Though he never pooped or peed outside his cage. He was very clean. He just used his wheel.

Bella uses the corner behind her wheel. And her wheel a little bit. She'll also poop inside her hedgiebag when she's out for playtime. 

So..... long story short... get what you feel is the "best." Also be prepared for your hedgie to make other arrangements.


----------



## moxieberry

Aluminum foil trays are a good option, you'll have to replace it once in a while. We used those before switching to the ones we have now, which are homemade plastic trays. I like trays that are big enough to go under the whole wheel, they work better as generalized litter trays that way, since the purpose is to give them a place to do their business, and a lot of them seem to like to do it behind the wheel if they're not running. Trays that go only under the wheel itself, between the legs, are fine for catching run off but you'd probably find poops outside of the tray in that area as well.

This is what ours look like:


----------



## LarryT

There are lots of good options for litter pans, we use litter pans that fit under the wheel, there is enough room in front, under and behind the wheel to do your business.  I have had a few hogs that liked the corner litter pans best, those hogs didn't care much for wheeling though.


----------



## Shell

I use a large foil pan from the dollar store that fits perfectly under the wheel, then to avoid Percy from moving it around his cage, I place an oval ceramic dish inside the foil, which catches all the pee and poop. It's easier to clean the ceramic dish than the foil, every day.


----------



## Kam

To be honest some of my best 'litter pans' were the bases from planters that I found at nurseries. Sometimes you can find a shallow square or rectangular pan, I prefer them over metal pans because I worry about sharp edges, and they can be really really cheap depending on the time of year.
I used to take the chipped discounted Terra cottage pots and used them as hides and such for rodents, again super cheap.


----------



## sparkmanr

I bought a good sized jelly roll pan from walmart for like $5. It is big enough for the whole wheel base to fit under it. I worked well for me. I just put a paper towel on top of it. He doesn't mess with the paper towel at all.


----------



## nikki

I use aluminum foil cookie sheets lined with small fleece liners. I just change the liner daily and the whole thing sits under the wheel.


----------



## ktdid

Like others I have a shallow pan from the dollar store that fits under the wheel. Mine is big enough to fit like Moxie's with space all around the wheel. Mine happens to be a hard clear plastic hors d'oeuvre tray that I can easily wash and reuse.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I made a little litter box for Lily's wheel out of some extra coroplast I had laying around. Cut little squares out of the corners, scored one side, folded the sides up and taped it with packing tape. I also covered all of the cut edges with packing tape, since they tend to be sharp. Worked pretty well for us!


----------



## Hogzilla

Thank you for all the replies  I ended up finding a "brownie pan" at WalMart that is the perfect size, and it fits nicely under the wheel. Cost was reasonable as well, around $4.


----------



## moxieberry

Do you mean a foil brownie pan or a metal one? If it's metal, make sure it's not a "non-stick" pan.


----------



## Hogzilla

It's a steel pan, no coating


----------

